# Personal Training Jobs



## jeffcafolla (May 21, 2013)

Hi guys/girls just wanted some advice on moving over and working in dubai. Im currently a personal trainer with 3 almost 4 years experience, I've worked in both commercial gym and private pt studios though I now work as a private PT full time. I have a REPS Level 4 qualification in Health, Exercise Studies and Personal Training and a REPS Level 4 NABBA Cert in Advanced Personal Training. My question is this...is it hard to find a decent paying fitness job in dubai as I've heard about fitness first and it doesnt appeal to me in the slightest, although I dont want to go over and start from scratch with no clients etc as I wont have huge savings in reserve, I dont mind working as an instructor and build my client base that way. I akso have a family friend over there who can help with accomodation/visa's or whatever else he can do to help! Any help would be gratefully appreciated  like I said I dont mind working hard, I just dont want to be working 6 day weeks and long hours for pittance. been there...done that!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

I know this is a satirical rag, but i can't help thinking there is some truth to the story! There always seem to be hundreds of people looking for Personal Trainer work!!

PanArabiaEnquirer


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

vantage said:


> I know this is a satirical rag, but i can't help thinking there is some truth to the story! There always seem to be hundreds of people looking for Personal Trainer work!!
> 
> PanArabiaEnquirer


Beat me to it! first thing that came to my mind.


----------



## jeffcafolla (May 21, 2013)

vantage said:


> I know this is a satirical rag, but i can't help thinking there is some truth to the story! There always seem to be hundreds of people looking for personal training jobs.
> 
> Yea there are alot of 'trainers' everywhere in the word..just like there are lots of 'journalists'! It's fairly simple to do a basic personal training course and go from there but the amount of poor personal trainers is truly shocking. Personal training is a passion of mine cause I've always been passionate about sports and exercise, I'm better then 95% of PT's out there and thats not me being big headed its the fact that the quality of most trainers is ridiculous..in fact alot of them are quite dangerous.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

jeffcafolla said:


> vantage said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is a satirical rag, but i can't help thinking there is some truth to the story! There always seem to be hundreds of people looking for personal training jobs.
> ...


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

jeffcafolla said:


> Yea there are alot of 'trainers' everywhere in the word..just like there are lots of 'journalists'! It's fairly simple to do a basic personal training course and go from there but the amount of poor personal trainers is truly shocking. Personal training is a passion of mine cause I've always been passionate about sports and exercise, I'm better then 95% of PT's out there and thats not me being big headed its the fact that the quality of most trainers is ridiculous..in fact alot of them are quite dangerous.


Doesn't matter which brush you use to paint, the paint still gets on the wall.... In Dubai, your enthusiasm, knowledge, skills, etc. will mean squat. Sad, but true. You will still not be able to differentiate yourself from the hundreds/thousands of other physical trainers in the eyes of the firms that employ your guys. 
They all think they will be different and when they get here, they are working for peanuts. Save yourself the time and energy and look elsewhere or come here to do something else. 

Sorry that you have to hear it but sometimes you just need to rip the band-aid off quick and just endure the pain quickly. Good Luck.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i'm glad that i'm allergic to gyms!

i know it's quite radical and unorthodox, but i run outside, and cycle on a real bicycle!
i don't have a sweaty bloke telling me what to do, either!

best of all, it's all free!


----------



## jeffcafolla (May 21, 2013)

indoMLA said:


> Doesn't matter which brush you use to paint, the paint still gets on the wall.... In Dubai, your enthusiasm, knowledge, skills, etc. will mean squat. Sad, but true. You will still not be able to differentiate yourself from the hundreds/thousands of other physical trainers in the eyes of the firms that employ your guys.
> They all think they will be different and when they get here, they are working for peanuts. Save yourself the time and energy and look elsewhere or come here to do something else.
> 
> Sorry that you have to hear it but sometimes you just need to rip the band-aid off quick and just endure the pain quickly. Good Luck.


Cheers mate appreciate the honesty, stern but fair! Obviously theres a big market for people like me and they take maximum advantage of that. Pity cause it looks and sounds like a great place to live. Does anyone know are there many private pt studios around?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is there ever anyone that comes on here to ask question about being a fitness/private trainer, that then comes back and has anything postive to say about it?


----------

